# EMG-denied not medically necessary



## kibbit99 (Apr 13, 2010)

Highmark BC/BS are starting to deny these.  Anyone else having this problem?  Is there a new policy or certain dx to bill?  I don't have the account with me.  I am writing as a favor.

Thanks,

Kim


----------

